# Cooler master Hyper 212 plus



## rahulmax (Nov 29, 2011)

hello guys, i live in india (new delhi) and i can't seem to find this cooler anywhere in delhi. If someone knows where in delhi can i buy this cpu cooler, i'd really appreciate it and also tell me the latest price of it!


----------



## bajaj151 (Nov 29, 2011)

I too looking to buy Hyper 212 but Evo not plus.
You can contact SMC International, Nehru Place.They have this cooler.
Price is around 2k.

SMC International Ebay : Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO With Bill & Warranty | eBay

You should also go for EVO


----------



## rahulmax (Nov 29, 2011)

bajaj151 said:


> I too looking to buy Hyper 212 but Evo not plus.
> You can contact SMC International, Nehru Place.They have this cooler.
> Price is around 2k.
> 
> ...



Thanx bro.. i'll definitely go for the evo, i was going for the plus because of its price, i thought evo would be around 2800-3000 compared to plus which i thought was arnd 2k.  Now the evo is around 2k so i'll definitely go for the evo, hope i'll find it soon


----------



## surya_neo (Dec 3, 2011)

If you are still looking for hyper 212+..here is the link:

Hyper 212 + - Bitfang


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2011)

But 212 Evo is superior compared to plus AFAIK - so Op should stick with Evo


----------



## surya_neo (Dec 4, 2011)

hmm..I know...btw I also bought CM Hyper Evo and looking for a push/pull config...appreciate some help on the 2nd fan to buy..


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2011)

you can buy any any 120mm CM fan available on the market - LED ones will cost you some ~450 bucks and the non LEd ones are around ~ 250 bucks - you can also opt for CM Blade Master 120mm fan though it's non LEd and costs around 500 bucks it's a 2000RPM pwm fan


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 5, 2011)

hey is that e bay shop for 212 evo belongs to smc?


----------



## Tarun (Dec 5, 2011)

go for a 212 evo it perform abit better then the 212+ and there is less tension for the TIM to get into the spaces between the heatpipe which happens in 212+


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey, sorry if it feels like i'm stealing the thread, but i'v got a really quick question.
.
Ok so between the Coolermaster's 2 coolers, which 1 will be better Hyper 212 evo or Hyper 632 PWM?
Also is the later 1 available in India yet?


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2011)

^^ I think you are talking about Hyper 612 PWM which is a tad better than Hyper 212 Evo but 1c temp difference is not really that much IMO 

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-Hyper-212-EVO-CPU-Cooler-Review/1407/6


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yea, the same.
Besides, hardware secrets gave 212 a must buy recommendation for year 2011. Also, that website carries 2-3 deg error margin, so such small difference is insignificant. 212 it is.
Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ what cpu do you have and if you are suing the stock cooler what's the load temp ??


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 8, 2011)

Its Phenom 955 BE.
Temperature's around 42 idle and 48-something at load.
I use Speedfan 4.40, so not sure the readings are good enough. Also, frequently I swing around 3.4 - 3.6 khz frequencies as per my needs. 
Anyhoo, its not the temperature I am worried about, its the ear-splitting noise.
I guess lot off 955 users have that problem.
Will buy 212 evo in just couple of days.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2011)

^^ those are really nice temps you are getting with a stock HSF and the speedfan readings looks Ok to me but for better and silent cooling getting Hyper 212 makes sense and it will also allow you to OC the cpu.

BTW, I've couple of questions :

are using stock volts @ ~3.6 Ghz ? What mobo do you have ? What apps you are using for cpu load test ?

Even I've 955BE cooled down by Hyper 212  - it's running @ ~4 Ghz with 1.5v vcore - temps under load ( 1 hour lynx test ) reaches ~61.5c and while gaming the temp is around ~52-55c.


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 10, 2011)

I finally bought the hyper 212 evo for rupees 2100 in delhi!  and boy o boy m happy!!

temps with stock idle:35c load:65c-70c

temps with 212evo idle:28c-31c load:51c max!!


----------



## Tarun (Dec 10, 2011)

i guess u are using Intel CPU then the Temps are OK yet try MX2 thermal paste its will cost u 300 to 400 buck but its worth it 

And congratulations buddy!!!!!!! u got that at a good price


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2011)

rahulmax said:


> I finally bought the hyper 212 evo for rupees 2100 in delhi!  and boy o boy m happy!!
> 
> temps with stock idle:35c load:65c-70c
> 
> temps with 212evo idle:28c-31c load:51c max!!



congrats and those are really cool temps - time to OC the cpu


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol i bought 212+ for 1900 from smc on 12th oct at nehru place.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

^^ My god thats costly!!!! :O


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 10, 2011)

But that was around 2k at that time i guess o.o


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 10, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> Lol i bought 212+ for 1900 from smc on 12th oct at nehru place.





$$Lionking$$ said:


> ^^ My god thats costly!!!! :O



the evo that i bought was available for 1950-2000 at nehru place but I could not have saved 100-150 bucks in any case cause nehru place market is around 35km from where i live , so i would have burned more than 100 bucks of fuel by going there and coming back  so, it was a good price for me


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

i bought 2x 212+ HSF for 1350/- each...


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 11, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> i bought 2x 212+ HSF for 1350/- each...



omg!! 1350? even in nehru place in delhi 212+ is about 1850-1900

i have 212 evo which is about 100-200 bucks over plus. i Don't think there would be so much of a price difference between indore and delhi. 

where did you get it from?


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2011)

CM Hyper TX3 is only that cheap - Here in Kolkata a Hyper 212+ costs ~2.1k.


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> CM Hyper TX3 is only that cheap - Here in Kolkata a Hyper 212+ costs ~2.1k.



Yeah that must be the case, also it resembles hyper 212 plus, may be he got confused. tx3 is available for 1300 in delhi, 212 plus is about 1900 and evo is 2000.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, I've couple of questions :
> 
> are using stock volts @ ~3.6 Ghz ? What mobo do you have ? What apps you are using for cpu load test ?



.
.
Usually Yes but I vary it by 0.01 value if necessary. Besides, black edition cpus are made to be overclocked by just changing the multiplier rather than core voltage. Not that it is efficient but obviously less tedious.
.
With small variations in frequencies like these, i dont believe a exclusive load test is in order. So instead i just Alt-Tab in between of a heavy game to check the temperatures.
.
The cooler is put on hold cause i am very poor and sick and hungry and any donations made towards me and my family are heartly welcomed. (financial problems in short.)

.
Motherboard is Asus M4A785TD-Vevo. PSU is seasonic S12II 520W.
.
The temp you are getting are beautiful, esp at such high frequencies. But, may I ask, how better is your cpu performing at 4.0 as compared to the stock?


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the infos ... BE cpus are meant for OC using Multiplier but at High frequencies it requires more volts to remain stable - So far I'm only managed to run Cinebench 11.5 on it and the performance has really Improved compared to stock - for games and other benchmarks stay tuned


----------



## d!Abl() (Apr 26, 2012)

Guys I want to know if this will work with my C2D e6550. Its LGA 775 socket. I saw the official site. It says it works with 
"LGA 2011 / 1366 / 1156 / 1155 / 775 *"

I noted the * mark on 775. Seems to me something like conditions apply 

But I could not find any of them 

Has anyone used it for LGA775?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 26, 2012)

go to smcinternational or (smcinternational.in)... not used it with LGA775... but i have no reason to believe why it shud not work with that 775... njoi!


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

d!Abl() said:


> Guys I want to know if this will work with my C2D e6550. Its LGA 775 socket. I saw the official site. It says it works with
> "LGA 2011 / 1366 / 1156 / 1155 / 775 *"
> 
> I noted the * mark on 775. Seems to me something like conditions apply
> ...



On Hyper 212 Plus spec page there's no asterisk mark beside 775 - it's only on Hyper 212 Evo's spec page and it reads like this :



> * Supplied accessories may differ by country or area. Please check with your local distributor for further details.



but many people are using Evo with cpus like e8400/e7500 which are LGA775 socket based cpus - so evo should work for you as well.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2012)

BTW what's difference between Plus and EVO?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 27, 2012)

EVO's bottom Plate which mates with CPU has no gaps like 212+ hence better Heat transfer also fan is different & better.
Physical Dimensions are THE same.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> BTW what's difference between Plus and EVO?



I think this should give you a better idea 
Google Traduction


----------



## sabchat (May 1, 2012)

The ivy bridge processors are out and I will probably go for the 3770 which according to many is far hotter than the 2600k. SO will the hyper 212 evo be enough for it? Also I may be going for the hd 6750 or 7750 graphics with a 2 TB hard disk. Also 16gb 1600corsair vengeance ram. What say?


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2012)

^^ I think you better grab a core i7 2600k and a hyper 212 Evo - there's no point in going for much hotter IB cpu.


----------



## rajnusker (May 2, 2012)

^^If he has to buy 2600k, why not get the 2700k which performs same to the 3770k


----------



## sabchat (May 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think you better grab a core i7 2600k and a hyper 212 Evo - there's no point in going for much hotter IB cpu.



But many are expecting a performance increase of 15-20%. Will it be more futuristic to go for 2600k?


----------



## rajan1311 (May 2, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^^If he has to buy 2600k, why not get the 2700k which performs same to the 3770k



whats the difference between the 2600k and 2700k? the 2700k is some 1.5k more..


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2012)

^^ yep, there's 1.5-2k price difference which is enough to grab a decent cooler like CM 212 Evo.

@ *sabchat* - if you consider OCing the most IB cpus can't go past 4.5Ghz but SB cpus can be OCed more and has no heating issue like IB cpus.


----------



## rajnusker (May 3, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> whats the difference between the 2600k and 2700k? the 2700k is some 1.5k more..



100Mhz faster. And more than anything performs better than 2600k in almost all tests, even if it is small. 2700k is worth it, if you are looking best value for money it will be the i5 2550K


----------



## dfcols71 (May 4, 2012)

the i5 2550k doesnt have integrated graphics ,so if your gpu blows up you don't have a pc


----------



## sabchat (May 4, 2012)

So according to majority of you it is better to go for i7 2600k with a graphics card. That will be enough to suit the purpose. Am I correct? And with that a good cooler like Hyper 212 Evo will suit the purpose right?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 4, 2012)

sabchat start a new thread regarding proposed rig and budget
imo -if purpose is gaming i5 2500k is more than enough


----------



## rajnusker (May 4, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> the i5 2550k doesnt have integrated graphics ,so if your gpu blows up you don't have a pc



Well technically, yes. -.-


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

sabchat said:


> So according to majority of you it is better to go for i7 2600k with a graphics card. That will be enough to suit the purpose. Am I correct? And with that a good cooler like Hyper 212 Evo will suit the purpose right?



CM Hyper 212 is enough to handle a core i5/i7 2500k/2600k Oced at 4.5Ghz for 24*7 usages.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2013)

I was doing some research for a new CPU cooler for my upcoming AMD FX 6300 CPU and found this thread. 

Right now I am using Cooler master Hyper TX3 with CM Blade master 92MM PWM fan on an AMD A6 3500 APU with 65W TDP. Load temperatures are under 38C while idle temperature is from 16C to 24C with fan running at 50% speed of 1500 RPM approx. 

However, I am about to upgrade to an AMD FX 6300 CPU with 95W TDP and although my Hyper TX3 with 92mm fan can handle it easily, there are chances that my fan's RPM will need to be increased. It gets noisy over 2300 RPM which is something I don't like. I like silent PCs. 

I checked Hyper 212 Evo and strongly recommend against it. While the heatsink is good, that fan is a clip-on fan. I had a similar fan on my CM hyper TX2 3 years ago and it broke. These clip-on fans are hard to find and if broken, you will either have to find a fan clip to install an after market 120mm fan or buy new heatsink + fan all together. 

I find Hyper 212+ better because it gives very similar performance to Hyper 212 Evo but comes with a regular 120 MM PWM fan & fan clips. In case your fan breaks in future, you can just use a new 120 MM PWM fan and use existing clip which came bundled.

I do believe that Hyper 212+ is hard to find in the market now but if you can then you should sure go for it instead.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2013)

I think I've not understood your post clearly .. what's hard to find in case of Evo - the fan or the fan clips ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2013)

If the fan blades or something else breaks in it, it is hard to find second default clip-on fan for it. At least not possible in SMC International. They tell you to buy a new fan + heatsink all together.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2013)

gxsaurav said:


> If the fan blades or something else breaks in it, it is hard to find second default clip-on fan for it. At least not possible in SMC International. They tell you to buy a new fan + heatsink all together.



evo comes with an extra fan bracket in the box. have you not had a look in it?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you mean something like the one shown on this page. 

View attachment 11777

Do these brackets allow you to install any 120 mm fan in case the pre-installed one breaks? If so then Hyper 212 Evo is a good deal.

How is Hyper T4? It is available in SMC International for ₹ 1.8k and can easily cool a CPU with over 150W TDP.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2013)

yes, they do allow installation of most of the 120mm fans found on the market and if the stock fan is not functioning you can easily replace it too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 13, 2013)

In that case, I am in the market to buy a new fan for AMD FX 6300. I saw Cooler Master Hyper T4 at ₹ 1.8k but don't know the maximum TDP it can support or should I go with Cooler Master Hyper 212X for ₹ 2.2k which has 180W TDP support so I can over clock upto 4 GHz on air too for sure.

Any idea if Hyper T4 will be enough? Benchmark suggest so but there isn't info I could dig out related to its TDP support.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2013)

gxsaurav said:


> Do you mean something like the one shown on this page.
> 
> View attachment 11777
> 
> ...



yes, you can just connect any *90mm fan*
hyper tx3 does not have a 120mm fan. Its small.
You can use a 120mm fan for the 212 though


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

gxsaurav said:


> In that case, I am in the market to buy a new fan for AMD FX 6300. I saw Cooler Master Hyper T4 at ₹ 1.8k but don't know the maximum TDP it can support or should I go with Cooler Master Hyper 212X for ₹ 2.2k which has 180W TDP support so I can over clock upto 4 GHz on air too for sure.
> 
> Any idea if Hyper T4 will be enough? Benchmark suggest so but there isn't info I could dig out related to its TDP support.



T4 is good but for 400 bucks difference you better get a 212 Evo.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2013)

I got cooler Master Hyper 212X for ₹ 2.1k from SMC International, New Delhi. You can check my PC on this thread. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/176879-efficient-long-term-build-red.html


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2013)

gxsaurav said:


> I got cooler Master Hyper 212X for ₹ 2.1k from SMC International, New Delhi. You can check my PC on this thread.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/176879-efficient-long-term-build-red.html



not a good idea to post your facebook page 
you can make an instagram or flickr or imageshack album for the whole world to see.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2013)

^^ imgur is also a good option.



gxsaurav said:


> I got cooler Master Hyper 212X for ₹ 2.1k from SMC International, New Delhi. You can check my PC on this thread.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/176879-efficient-long-term-build-red.html



congrats  and +1 to the above post


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 16, 2013)

Changed link to my Skydrive album


----------

